# Alma Mahler



## FrankieP (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Is there already an Alma Mahler thread? I couldn't find one and thought it might be a good time to start one considering it's INTERNATIONAL WOMEN'S DAY!! (also the 110th Mahler wedding anniversary tomorrow). 
What do you think of her (few surviving) songs?
and her impact on Gustav?
I did a blog post on some aspects of her life earlier today - opinions would be appreciated if anyone wants a look: http://mahlermahlermahler.blogspot.com/2012/03/alma-tell-us.html

Looking forward to hopefully some Alma discussion!


----------

